

Why Do Rich Kids Commit Crimes? - daegloe
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/health-and-behavior/rich-kids-commit-crimes-80286/

======
tzs
I don't buy the theory that it was his injury that set him down the wrong
path, by causing him to lose his lacrosse scholarship which sent him home from
college back to live with his parents, away from all his friends.

His family was rich enough to send him to a prep school with a $35k tuition.
His college, University of Richmond, had $45k tuition and fees, which is only
$10k more. Surely his family could have come up with that. Furthermore,
Richmond has generous financial aid, with a cap of something like $8k per year
on the amount of loans they will put in an aid package.

I think it is more likely he had gone bad long before college, and probably
only went to college to play lacrosse.

------
rjf1990
I went to a high school that was full of rich kids. Not filthy rich, but rich
enough to have a sense of entitlement.

This sort of outcome is almost the norm. Out of the people I knew, I wouldn't
be surprised if over 50% went to rehab at some point. Every couple months you
hear about the son of surgeons or lawyers getting arrested for something big,
such as armed robbery or dealing of hard drugs. I'm glad this article was able
to shed some light into why.

